# What are gamedogs or Sorrells Dogs?



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

I have lots of questions ? are "gamebred" pitbulls working dogs or are they fighting dogs ?

I saw in a Documentary saying that dog fighters use the word "game" alot when it comes to dog fighting

*BUT*

when I see gamedogs in photos, they are these *BEAUTIFUL* , *ATHLETIC* 
*PUREBRED* Pitbulls filled with *MUSCLES* and _NO SCARS_

AND

there is also lots of forums discussing gamedogs but I know they are not fighting dogs so it kinda confusing

What's sorrells ?

like seriously wtf I'm looking at youtube videos of them and I have no idea what it is, they look healthy tho 

*PLEASE DON'T BE RUDE*

Ugh I hate when people reply to me in such a rude manner I just want to kick them in the throat

:snap:

Help ? _Please?_


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

"Gameness" cannot be seen with the eye.
It is an invisible quality not known until a pup has grown. 
The saying is, "You don't know if a dog can hunt unless you hunt it!" 
Meaning, "gameness" cannot be known without testing a dog.

"Sorrels" is name of Bert Sorrels' dogs, as he was a well known breeder.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This gets confusing to some so I understand where you have questions. First off game dogs and game bred dogs are two different things. A game dog is a proven [] dog. A game bred dog is a dog who's bloodline came from said game dogs. Just because a dog is game bred doesn't mean it was intended to fight. Does this make sence?
A lot of people find that yes, they do make great working dogs. As matching dogs has been illegal for quite some time, yes they are now bred for work or show.

When people say Sorrells they are referring to a bloodline of APBTs bred by the Sorrells family. Just another bloodline like how people say, Colby, Bordeaux ect ect.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Goemon and KG are right. a lot of people say they have game dogs but they really have game bred dogs. if u ask them if they are proven, the answer is almost always no, unless of course they are doin something illegal or are in another country and yes Sorrels is bloodline.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

...and many people don't even have game bred. Agressiveness is the will to start a fight, gameness is the will to end the fight.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Gameness is the crazy will to win, even if it means enduring terrible injuries or even dying. Gameness is only found in the APBT, and It is only found in some APBTs.
The Only real way to test Gameness is by fighting, but Fighting isn't the only thing a Dog with Gameness is good for. Game dogs tend to be more confident and People friendly than Curs (Non Game Dogs)
Traces of Gameness still show in activities other than fighting, such as Hog Hunting but the only way to know for sure if a dog is Game is by fighting.

People misuse the Term "Game" Alot.
A Game Dog is a dog that has proven to be Game in the Pit, but some people think a Game Dog is simply a Game Bred Dog. This isn't true, many Proven Game Dogs have produced Curs.
Game Bred is a dog bred for Fighting, but many people think it means a dog descended from Game dogs. Also not true. In My opinion, A Dog has to be bred FOR fighting to be Game Bred, if a dog simply has a pedigree full of Game Dogs, he's just from "Game Lines".

Sorrells is a Very well known Bloodline started by Bert Sorrells. Bert is no longer breeding, but is Ex Wife, Joanie Winchester still is.
ENTER THE SITE OF LEGENDARY TATONKA KENNELS - CHAMPION AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIERS
In My Humble opinion, Sorrells is one of the best lines out there. They are People Friendly, Drivey and Sound.
It works very well crossed with Bolio, Carver or Redboy.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Another thing most people don't know is that the term "game dogs" was actually first used by Don Mayfield, based off of "game-cocks." 
Before then they were simply referred to as "Pit Dogs." 

"Gameness" on the other hand was the invisible quality inherent and passed on, unequally, among "Pit Dogs."
"When the tail is high, the money will rise; when it's low, dog's starting to slow." 
Only tested dogs could be determined worthy of breeding and earning the title of "American (pit) Bull Terrier."


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Interesting side note: Presidents Washington, Jefferson, Jackson, and Lincoln were all devotees to cockfighting. Lincoln was a referee and was given the name of "honest Abe" due to his part in the ring. Supposedly the game cock was runner up by one vote to the Bald Eagle in representing the US.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> Interesting side note: Presidents Washington, Jefferson, Jackson, and Lincoln were all devotees to cockfighting. Lincoln was a referee and was given the name of "honest Abe" due to his part in the ring. Supposedly the game cock was runner up by one vote to the Bald Eagle in representing the US.


Another side note: 
Gamecock devotee's often view themselves as a higher class than the dogmen.
In defined English, that translates into "you dog guys stink, but we don't!" 
oke:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

What do you expect from a bunch of bird brains? Seriously though, both animals were a source of pride for a young gentleman as he strutted down the street saying "look at me and the social class I belong to". Obviously the times have changed, but I for one still have that attitude when walking the pups about town


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd feel much more prouder at calling myself a dogman than a "cockman" any day!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I hear that. Besides, have you ever tried sleeping with a cock in your bed? LOL


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

No comment there, St. Francis! But I'm sure you were being rhetorical there, LOL.
Oh oh, wait! You have yourself a Rooster don't you!?


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> ...and many people don't even have game bred. Agressiveness is the will to start a fight, gameness is the will to end the fight.


Like that one !


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Goemon said:


> No comment there, St. Francis! But I'm sure you were being rhetorical there, LOL.
> Oh oh, wait! You have yourself a Rooster don't you!?


LMAO! I have a couple critters in bed with me at night. Maybe I should just end this cock and (pit) bull story right here


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Papi_ said:


> Like that one !


I do as well. I remember reading this explanation in an old Gazette issue, and thought it summed up the distinction without getting too wordy.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorrels is mostly wash, few good yards running if you manage to land yourself in the right position.. 

Your answers have already been outlined.


----------

